# LRD repacking???



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

well i need to repack my lrd. i know i can send it to them and they will do it but i rather do it myself. anyways i got on there website to look at repacking, there is 4 diffrenet sizes. anyone know which one i should get? thanks:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the 18" one I think is the one I was buying. The can is actually only 17" long but....

The 18x4 And if I were you, I'd just go ahead and get a new core too, and get them to put the core in the blanket before they ship. Then al you have to do is dig the old out, shove the new in (It sounds more simple than it is) and your done.

http://www.lrdperformance.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=211_3_73_106&products_id=107


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank ya buddy,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob. good luck. getting the old out kinda sucks. Make SURE you wear gloves and a long sleeve shirt. And even a dust mask if you have one haha..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL, yeah it looks kinda dirty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well it's the fiberglass it will get ALL OVER YOU and you will itch like there's no tomorrow.


----------

